

Google’s Android Operating System Is Surprisingly Bug-Free - taylorbuley
http://blogs.forbes.com/taylorbuley/2010/11/03/googles-android-operating-system-is-surprisingly-bug-free/
Coverity came out with a bug report for Android, so I asked them to put the bugs/KLOC in context for me. It turns out that of 36 project scanned, the HTC Droid Incredible code is some of the cleanest code they've seen: http://blogs-images.forbes.com/taylorbuley/files/2010/11/defect_density_by_open_source_project-1024x1024.jpg
======
gte910h
It has 90 serious high risk bugs and more than the rest of the linux kernel
per KLOC.

I don't think this particularly points the system out as either buggy or not,
just fairly typical for OS projects.

------
opsysbugs01
Sensationalist headline. Android has bugs like any other operating system
where features are added on a regular basis. Move on. Nothing worth reading
here.

------
edge17
software without bugs? seriously?

